# i5-2400 vs Athlon x4 950



## Readlight (Sep 27, 2017)

Can somebody can give some bencmarks for these cpu what are diferences vs old DEL pc price is 250. How fast programms are running?


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 27, 2017)

http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i5-2400-vs-AMD-Athlon-X4-880K/803vsm121029
Not the same CPU, but it's the same arch, only difference is the DDR4 support of the AM4 platform.
The APUs advantage is in their IGP, take that away and they are cut down FXs.

You didn't include a video card there, you need it if you are going to use an Athlon, only the A6, A8, etc APUs come with an IGP.

Anyway, the i5 is still better, the Athlon is not even a proper quad core.


----------



## Readlight (Sep 27, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i5-2400-vs-AMD-Athlon-X4-880K/803vsm121029
> Not the same CPU, but it's the same arch, only difference is the DDR4 support of the AM4 platform.
> The APUs advantage is in their IGP, take that away and they are cut down FXs.
> 
> ...



Del computer is 7 years old, i can buld for same price newer pc plus i get usb 3 sata 6 + gt710 33€..., i want some real benchmarks to show brother. I need cheapest best pc i can find whit Windows 7
Its not for gaming mybe in future only.
Or with 
*A8-9600*


----------



## Durvelle27 (Sep 27, 2017)

i5 hands down would rape the Athlon, no contest

The comparable CPU to the Athlons would be a lower end Pentium 

I'd recommend the Ryzen 3 if on a budget


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 27, 2017)

A Pentium g4560 is still a lot better, even in multi thread programs. Even a Celeron is better at gaming.

The Athlon is better than an Atom, or its Celeron N and Pentium N brothers. 
Check 3dmark and cpu-z to have an idea of performance, but remember that 950 is very new, you won't find many numbers for it. I say it again, the i5 is a lot better.

For Windows 7, the cheapest PC is an A4 4000, FM2 socket. You still get usb3 and sata3, the motherboard is cheaper and the cpus for FM2 are identical to the current AM4 APUs and Athlons.


----------



## Readlight (Sep 27, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> A Pentium g4560 is still a lot better, even in multi thread programs. Even a Celeron is better at gaming.
> 
> The Athlon is better than an Atom, or its Celeron N and Pentium N brothers.
> Check 3dmark and cpu-z to have an idea of performance, but remember that 950 is very new, you won't find many numbers for it. I say it again, the i5 is a lot better.
> ...


There is only g4560T. A8-9600 and Athlon x4 950 They are new cpu how they can be slower than i5 2400


----------



## ASOT (Sep 27, 2017)

Google research,yt search,back time ..go with G4560 or R3

Good pick B350 mobo,sweetspot for R3 R5 R7 path


----------



## IceScreamer (Sep 27, 2017)

Readlight said:


> There is only g4560T. A8-9600 and Athlon x4 950 They are new cpu how they can be slower than i5 2400


Its slower because it is still based on the Bulldozer architecture (Excavator to be more precise) and it's aimed as a entry point to the AM4 platform. If you can, try to stretch to a Ryzen 3 1200 for example. The i5 2400, even though faster, is on a dead (but still good) socket.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 27, 2017)

Save up more money and go with a Ryzen 3


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 27, 2017)

Readlight said:


> There is only g4560T. A8-9600 and Athlon x4 950 They are new cpu how they can be slower than i5 2400



The G4560T is a dual core with Hyper Threading (emulate two threads per core), and any Bulldozer based processor (both the 950 and the 9600 for example) are dual module processors (that means 4 integer/logic units and only 2 float units, so 4 cores if you use integer numbers, and only two with decimal ones), none is a true quad core like the i5 2400, and to top it all, Intel architecture hasn't progressed much in this past seven years, a new i5 7600 is better than that 2400, but not by a big margin. Speaking on the Bulldozer arch, it's crap. A Ryzen or Intel at 2GHz is still faster and consumes a lot less than a Bulldozer at over 4GHz.

A new Toyota Corolla is still slower than an old Lamborghini Diablo. 

Do you have a GPU to use in that computer? Because the 9600 has one heck of an excelent integrated video card, maybe it's your best option.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 27, 2017)

Found some numbers, the 950 is practicaly the same CPU as the 860K, but with DDR4, so add a 5% to the numbers:

http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i5-2400-vs-AMD-Athlon-X4-860K#performance


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 27, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> The G4560T is a dual core with Hyper Threading (emulate two threads per core), and any Bulldozer based processor (both the 950 and the 9600 for example) are dual module processors (that means 4 integer/logic units and only 2 float units, so 4 cores if you use integer numbers, and only two with decimal ones), none is a true quad core like the i5 2400, and to top it all, Intel architecture hasn't progressed much in this past seven years, a new i5 7600 is better than that 2400, but not by a big margin. Speaking on the Bulldozer arch, it's crap. A Ryzen or Intel at 2GHz is still faster and consumes a lot less than a Bulldozer at over 4GHz.
> 
> A new Toyota Corolla is still slower than an old Lamborghini Diablo.
> 
> Do you have a GPU to use in that computer? Because the 9600 has one heck of an excelent integrated video card, maybe it's your best option.



http://www.game-debate.com/cpu/index.php?pid=1140&pid2=628&compare=fx-8350-vs-core-i5-2400-3-1ghz


https://versus.com/en/amd-fx-8350-vs-intel-core-i5-2400

http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/360/AMD_FX-Series_FX-8350_vs_Intel_Core_i5_i5-2400.html


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 27, 2017)

The 8000 and 9000 series have 4 modules (8 ALU, 4 FPU), the Athlon X4 950 and A8-9600 have 2 (4 ALU, 2 FPU).
Posting Ryzen 1200 numbers would be more useful.


----------



## Readlight (Sep 28, 2017)

Pentium do not haw motherboard cpu upgrade path, Athlon do not haw integrated gpu, i5 del its faster and is complete system but uses mor power. i go for A8 there will be some new cpu in the future.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 28, 2017)

Without integrated GPU, a Ryzen is great. As a cheaper option with a weak GPU, I can confirm that the G4560 is also an excellent CPU, but the normal one, the G4560T you can get is slower, and as you say, it's already on a dead platform, like all Intel platforms after a year, and to top it, the only good CPU left in the 1151 socket, the 7700K, is stupidly expensive.
So that leaves us with what to me the lowest end best option, that A8 9600, not for the CPU, it is bad (even the A12 9800 is as bad), but for the integrated GPU and the upgrade path of the AM4 platform. AMD just said they will support it until 2020, and you have a good upgrade path with the 8 core Ryzen CPUs and the future Ryzen APUs.

You can make them run Windows 7 just fine, there are user made patches for forcing Windows Update to accept the new processors (my brother's PC uses them on a G4560), the only thing you would be missing compared to windows 10 is DirectX12 on the integrated GPU, you still get Vulkan thou.


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 28, 2017)

https://www.cpubenchmark.net/compare.php?cmp[]=793&cmp[]=3078


----------



## Readlight (Sep 30, 2017)

Purchased refurbished unused new HP whit Windows 7 I will use my rx 460 4gb in it, should work better than my Athlon. But how i will reinstal orginal HP Windows 7 whit all software on ssd i dont now.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 30, 2017)

Readlight said:


> Purchased refurbished unused new HP whit Windows 7 I will use my rx 460 4gb in it, should work better than my Athlon. But how i will reinstal orginal HP Windows 7 whit all software on ssd i dont now.



Assuming the "old" HDD has the windows recovery partition on it, you'll need to clone that partition to the new SSD.

Edit: never mind it would not have the correct drivers and your OEM windows license would not work on another system.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 30, 2017)

What CPU does the HP have?


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 30, 2017)

Lol...

Ask ask ask ask....


...pew....completely different direction. Storebought with windows 7 old pc... wow. 



Good luck!


----------



## Readlight (Sep 30, 2017)

GoldenX said:


> What CPU does the HP have?


I5. Was not turned on 6 years, updating all day whit russia locales, headphone jack was litle deformed. if a haw problems i yust pirate windows 7 T.OS., license is in motherboard, but needs to waste time to find drivers. recovery disk dont reinstall w7 is that corect? Will try out on it Observer, Redout,... and turning on relays and cylinders.


----------



## GoldenX (Sep 30, 2017)

6 years old i5, either another Sandy like your 2400 or an Ivy Bridge.


----------



## GhostRyder (Sep 30, 2017)

I would just stick with the i5 2400, it is better overall though not by as much as you would think.  I would rather have the i5 2400 over it unless I wanted some of the recent updates AM4 has.

In short, I would keep the i5.


----------

